# ARM-Multimediarechner und -server

## musv

Hallo, 

auf Heise gab's mal einen netten Artikel zu einem ARM-Multimedia-Computer mit Tegra2-Chip, der wohl nur so 3 Watt benötigen solle. Bremse des Ganzen ist natürlich, dass der Markt sich auf Linux beschränkt, da Windows wohl noch nicht so bald für ARM erhältlich sein wird. 

Jetzt ist mir die Idee ziemlich sympathisch. Sofern sich die Teile auch preislich in Grenzen halten, könnte ich mir vorstellen:

- einen Rechner als Multimediarechner (siehe Link)

- einen Rechner als permanent laufender Server an der Fritzbox, wo Apache, Datenbank, Film- und Musiksammlung drauf läuft. 

Momentan ist die Situation halt so, dass ich meinen normalen Desktoprechner immer über das Internet (per WOL) hochfahren muss, wenn ich mal ein paar Daten brauch. Das ist eine brauchbare aber keine optimale Lösung. 

Gibt's da schon was Marktreifes in der Richtung?

----------

## andi_s

Hi,

da Du eine FritzBox besitzt solltest du dir unbedingt mal freetz anschauen.

Reicht vollkommen als mini-Server (speziell, wenn die Box USB2.0 hat) - man sollte nur nicht zuviel drauf laufen lassen.

Ansonsten finde ich das Ding hier ganz interessant, leider ein bisschen teuer:

http://pandaboard.org/ - falls mal Jemand eine Sammelbestellung machen sollte bin ich dabei  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Momentan ist die Situation halt so, dass ich meinen normalen Desktoprechner immer über das Internet (per WOL) hochfahren muss, wenn ich mal ein paar Daten brauch. Das ist eine brauchbare aber keine optimale Lösung.
> 
> 

 

Warum hast du denn die Daten nicht auch auf dem "Server" und Synchronisierst diese wenn dein Desktop hoch/runter fährt?

Nun mit diesem Artikel hast du mein Interesse geweckt und ich habe mir eben ein ITX-Board mit einem Intel i3 540 (3,06 GHz) bestellt. Zugegeben ich möchte damit meinen alten 2GHz Rechner ersetzen der aktuell als Server/Router dient. Gesucht habe ich nach einer Energiesparenden Lösung die im Idelbereich wenig Strom verbraucht. Glaubt man diesem Review verschlingt das System nachher 22-75 Watt.

Gekostet hat mich der Spaß:

Board 113,89 Euro

CPU 103,39 Euro

RAM 4GB 41,28 Euro

Netzteil picoPSU-160-XT 60 Euro

Lüfter 31,21 Euro

Gesamt ca.: 350 Euro

Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche Festplatte ich verbauen sollte, zumal es mit diversen Western Digital "Green" Platten Probleme unter Linux gibt. Weiß zufällig jemand eine Energiesparsame alternative? Was ist mit SSD-Platten?

Die ARM-Multimedia-Computer mit Tegra2-Chip...

habe ich nicht berücksichtigt weil es wohl noch etwas dauert bis dieses Board erhältlich ist, zudem fehlt mir der Bastelspaß. Aber es ist wohl interessanter für Multimedia-Center.

----------

## musv

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> da Du eine FritzBox besitzt solltest du dir unbedingt mal freetz anschauen.

 

Hab schon einiges darüber gelesen. Ich hab noch etwas Respekt vor dem Projekt. Wenn ich die Fritzbox dadurch ins Jenseits schick, ist das nicht so positiv. Vor allem, weil man ohne Internetverbindung so schlecht googlen kann. 

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> Reicht vollkommen als mini-Server (speziell, wenn die Box USB2.0 hat) - man sollte nur nicht zuviel drauf laufen lassen.

 

Wäre bei mir ssh, openvpn, Apache, MySQL und eigentlich noch 'ne dicke Festplatte, wo die ganzen Daten drauf sollen. Praktisch wäre auch noch was grafisches, damit ich ein paar GUI-basierte Apps laufen lassen kann, deren Dauernetzzugang erforderlich ist. 

Und da wird die Fritzbox schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen.

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> http://pandaboard.org/ - falls mal Jemand eine Sammelbestellung machen sollte bin ich dabei 

 

Das ist das erste hier aus der Tegra2-Serie, oder? Ich finde den Preis von 174$ jetzt nicht übermäßig hoch. Kommt drauf an, was das Teil im Endpreis (Versand + evtl. Zoll) kostet. Ein Atom-Netbook kostet bei gleicher Leistung mind. das Doppelte. Momentan muss ich noch etwas sparen. Aber in 2-3 Monaten könnten wir über die Bestellung tatsächlich reden. Wie sieht's mit einem Gehäuse dafür aus?

Noch wird das Teil als "Low-cost mobile software development"-Plattform angeboten. Ich denk, das könnte die Zukunft der Desktoprechner und endlich mal die Ablösung der x86-Technologie werden. Kommt halt darauf an, wielange M$ noch braucht, bis sie eine ARM-Version von Windows auf die Reihe kriegen.

----------

## andi_s

@musv

zu freetz:

kaputtmachen kannst du da eigentlich nicht wirklich was. solltest dir halt _vorher_ die recovery software von AVM fuer deine box runterladen und saemtliche FAQs / howtos zu dem thema recovery besorgen, damit du alles hast, falls du ungewollt offline gehen solltest  :Wink:  - ist mir aber bisher nicht passiert...

so hast du im notfall alles was du brauchst, um die box wieder zum leben erwecken zu koennen...

freetz zu bauen sollte auch kein problem fuer dich sein, wenn du schonmal einen eigenen kernel erstellt hast - wovon ich mal ausgehe... (funktioniert aehnlich... und eine build-umgebung gibt es als VM)

als webserver kaeme da aber eher lighttp in frage... ein mysql paket existiert (glaube ich) nicht.

ich habe openvpn + ssh + samba + ftp auf der box laufen - ist stabil und reicht fuer meine zwecke.

viel mehr wuerde ich da allerdings in der tat auch nicht drauf installieren (sonst wirds zu langsam oder instabil)

wie gesagt eine nette und nuetzliche spielerei fuer den hausgebrauch - als vollwertigen server kann man das natuerlich nicht gebrauchen - mir ging es dabei hauptsaechlich um openvpn... ausserdem gibt's noch einige andere interessante pakete (tor, etc.)

generell ist das ein sehr schoenes projekt - kann ich nur empfehlen.

das pandaboard ist leider noch nicht verfuegbar  :Sad: 

sollte eigentlich schon anfang des jahres verfuegbar sein. ich schrecke in der tat vor zoll+versand zurueck (weil man nicht wirklich weiss was das teil am ende kostet) - ich denke mal da kommen sicher so um die 30-40 Euro drauf - ansonsten faende ich den preis auch OK und haette mir auch schon eins bestellt - sofern verfuegbar.

gehaeuse? wer braucht denn sowas?  :Wink:   bei mir wuerde das teil irgendwo im schrank verschwinden - ist ja schliesslich als server gedacht... zugang dann nur per ssh oder ggf. VNC (wenn du wirklich eine GUI benoetigst) - notfalls irgendein billig-gehauese nehmen und ein bisschen basteln...

@ChrisJumper

75 watt? fuer 24/7/365 waere mir zu teuer (stromkosten...) - ausserdem muesste da wohl auch ein luefter laufen

ja, ich wuerde da auf jeden fall SSDs anschliessen (stromverbrauch, waermeentwicklung)

das pandaboard soll ja an einem USB anschluss betrieben werden koennen, d.h. man kann davon ausgehen das das teil insgesammt (mit ssd) dann so 3-6 watt zieht... das ist schon ein erheblicher unterschied.

aus meinen erfahrungen mit arm-cpus kann ich nur sagen das die ab 1ghz auf jeden fall schnell genug fuer einen kleinen server sind (und da das pandaboard einen dualcore hat waere das perfekt) - davon abgesehen lassen sich die arm-cpus auch gut uebertakten - ich denke da waere die compiler-geschwindigkeit schon so, dass man mit gentoo arbeiten koennte.

ich habe z.b. mal ein ubuntu mit GUI (xfce4) auf einer 800mhz arm-cpu installiert und dann per VNC darauf zugegriffen - das war nicht wirklich schnell, aber schon halbwegs akzeptabel, wobei dort auch RAM (512MB) und festplatte (SD-karte) gebremst haben koennen. mit einem 1ghz dualcore koennte das schon spass machen.

----------

## l3u

Also ich hab hier ein Alix-3D2-Board als Server laufen. War bezahlbar und funktioniert 1A … nur mal als Alternative :-) Hat nen CompactFlash-Slot, Seriellen Port zwecks serieller Konsole, Netzwerkanschluß, etc. – einwandfrei!

----------

## slick

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind ... ich schau mich auch gerade um nach einem passenden Board/einer passenden Lösung. Allerdings kommts mir weniger auf eine besonders starke CPU an, als mehr auf min. 3 SATA2 Anschlüsse um das ganze als sparsamen Fileserver mit (Software-) Raid 1 einzusetzen. Ein passende Szenario wurde hier beschrieben http://www.techspread.de/5217/nas-im-eigenbau ... das Board liegt allerdings aktuell bei ca. 90 EUR und hat z.B. WLAN dabei was ich ja nicht brauche. Fritzbox scheidet hier leider aus, den ein Raid über externe USB Geräte hinterläßt immer einen komischen Beigeschmack.

Kann da jemand was empfehlen? Evt. auch ein fertiges NAS wo man ein eigenes Linux draufpacken kann.

----------

## py-ro

Hi Slick,

die Marvel Socs können mit Port-Multipliern umgehen. Will sagen ein solchen mit eSata + eSata externes Gehäuse sollte funktionieren.

Py

----------

## Erdie

Ich suche auch etwas derartiges für mein Wohnmobil. Meine Idee ist eine Webcam Überwachungslösung mit Minirechner, die über Bewegungserkennung Bilder aufzeichnet und ggf über GSM Alarm schlägt. Mir hat man da vor einiger Zeit eingebrochen und die komplette Inneneinrichtung demoliert. Ich hätte gern ein Bild von dem Kerl/Frau gehabt.

Zusätzlich fallen mir noch andere Spielereien ein.

Das Teil muß sowenig Strom verbrauchen, dass die Bordbatterie mittelfristig nicht leergersaugt wird oder besser noch, dass die Solarzellen Pufferung auf dem Dach ausreicht um den Verbrauch des Rechner zu kompensieren. Hat jemand eine Idee? X86 fällt da wohl aus wegen Energiehunger schätze ich ..

----------

## musv

Bin immer noch kurz davor, mir das Zyxel NSA-325 zu holen. Ist mittlerweile schon wieder 3€ teurer als noch vor ein paar Tagen.  :Sad: 

Auf der kleineren Version hatte schon mal jemand Debian zum Laufen gebracht. Als [url=http://www.vdr-portal.de/board19-verschiedenes/board52-andere-hardware/110933-zyxel-nas-nsa-310-als-vdr-server-arm-1200mhz-256mb-ram-möglich/]VDR-Server[/url] geht's auch. 

Die Installation hätte natürliche eine gewisse Vorreiterrolle.

(Installations-Wiki)

----------

## EOF

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich suche auch etwas derartiges für mein Wohnmobil. Meine Idee ist eine Webcam Überwachungslösung mit Minirechner, die über Bewegungserkennung Bilder aufzeichnet und ggf über GSM Alarm schlägt. Mir hat man da vor einiger Zeit eingebrochen und die komplette Inneneinrichtung demoliert. Ich hätte gern ein Bild von dem Kerl/Frau gehabt.
> 
> Zusätzlich fallen mir noch andere Spielereien ein.
> 
> Das Teil muß sowenig Strom verbrauchen, dass die Bordbatterie mittelfristig nicht leergersaugt wird oder besser noch, dass die Solarzellen Pufferung auf dem Dach ausreicht um den Verbrauch des Rechner zu kompensieren. Hat jemand eine Idee? X86 fällt da wohl aus wegen Energiehunger schätze ich ..

 

Das RaspberryPi erfüllt diese Kriterien. GPIO-Pins für ne Kamera sind auch schon dran. Weiss nicht, wie gut das erhältlich ist mittlerweile.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Das RaspberryPi erfüllt diese Kriterien. GPIO-Pins für ne Kamera sind auch schon dran. Weiss nicht, wie gut das erhältlich ist mittlerweile.

 

die Lieferzeiten sind immernoch super schlecht. Ich habe meinen bereits geordert am 04.07.2012. Die Lieferung sollte 12 Wochen nach der Bestellung sein. Inzwischen wird auf der Webseite etwas von 14 Wochen geschrieben (zwischenzeitlich waren es sogar 19 Wochen).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Erdie

 *EOF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das RaspberryPi erfüllt diese Kriterien. GPIO-Pins für ne Kamera sind auch schon dran. Weiss nicht, wie gut das erhältlich ist mittlerweile.

 

kann man da nicht besser ne USB Kamera nehmen? Ich bin nicht so der totale Hardware Freak, oder ist das rel. einfach zu handhaben mit den Pins?

----------

## EOF

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *EOF wrote:*   
> 
> Das RaspberryPi erfüllt diese Kriterien. GPIO-Pins für ne Kamera sind auch schon dran. Weiss nicht, wie gut das erhältlich ist mittlerweile. 
> 
> kann man da nicht besser ne USB Kamera nehmen? Ich bin nicht so der totale Hardware Freak, oder ist das rel. einfach zu handhaben mit den Pins?

 

Ich bin leider auch nicht der Elektronikexperte, denn mich würde auch reizen damit zu spielen. Schau einfach mal im RaspberryPi-Forum nach ähnlichen

Projekten oder frag die Spezialisten dort. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibt es über die GPIO-Pins eine geringere Bildverzögerung, wie über USB.

Das RPi ist zwar relativ schwachbrüstig, aber dafür so offen wie nur möglich. Ein Bekannter von mir hat vorher mit 8 Kb-Mikrocontroller gearbeitet und nutzt jetzt 

ein RPi für seine Robotikspielereien. Ein Quantensprung ...

----------

## py-ro

Das Ding hat einen dedizierten Kameraport wie er in Smartphones verbaut ist, dafür gibts auch die passende Kamera.

----------

